# need ideas for work shop ceiling material



## vttree (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 40' X 42' second floor work shop. The roof is supported by steel trusses at a 6/12 pitch. Trusses are 8' on center. 2" X 8" boards are spaced 2' on center between the trusses. This is a clear span room. The ceiling is sprayed with polyurathane foam insulation leaving the edge of the 2 X 8s as a nailing surface. The ceiling height is 6' at the lowest and about 16' at the center of the room. I am looking for ideas to finish the ceiling. I am planning to leave the steel trusses exposed for now. Sheet rock is cheap but heavy and a big job to install and finish. I was thinking about 1/8" luan plywood. Light weight, nail it up and be done. My biggest concern is that the 2' span between the nailing surfaces will allow it to sag over time. Would i have to add strapping? Luan seems to be about double the price of sheetrock but lots less work for me to put up. Any other ideas? I am no expert, really looking to explore all options. Thanks


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

drop ceiling ?

Will be alittle more then sheetrock, but an easy task for one person to do.
If a cathedral ceiling, maybe go up from the walls tops at an angle then flatten it out at a comfterbul height (will help for the cost of heating it, less space to heat).



vttree said:


> I have a 40' X 42' second floor work shop.
> 
> 
> The ceiling height is 6' at the lowest and about 16' at the center of the room.


Thats a nice size shop :thumbsup:

Cathedral ceiling ?

_


----------



## vttree (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats a good idea but the polyurathane insulation provides an air-tight seal and is good for R7.4/inch. That gives me an about R7.4 X about 7" = R50 on the ceiling. I would have to figure out some way to support the ceiling at a lower height. Where I am , in an average winter we will see 30 days of continuous temperatures below 32 degrees F and much of the time it is sub zero. I heat it with a hot air wood pellet furnace. I can heat it up from 40F to 70F in just over 1 hour! And it holds the heat very well. Not many windows. Anyone know if luan will sag if only nailed every 2 feet or should I use strapping to get more nails into the luan? Thanks


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I would think the luan will sag on 2' centers and even more so of there is high humidity at times during the year. (1/2" drywall will also on 2' centers.) I'd use strapping to be on the safe side.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*luan fire hazard?*

I wouldn't use luan. sheetrock doesn't burn.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Good point! And I'd use it too if it were me, but some folks just don't like dealing with drywall....go figure.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

More than likely you would get some sagging with 1/8" anything with 2 foot centers. Even if you used sheet rock you would have to use 5/8" or better.

You could add some bracing between trusses to make the spans smaller like a checker board. I would probably not do anything larger than a 2'x2' square if you intend on using 1/8" anything.

I figure that if I am going to spend money on a large project I wouldn't want to get it all up and find out that I didn't have enough bracing.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

how about sheet steel like you put on the sides of a building,,,,resists sagging,strong and durable washable too (fly specs will be there before you know it.) They make a regular ceiling material also.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Vinyl bead board is light, but I think you would need more support. Also, don't know about the cost.


----------

